# Sleeping positions - do they tell something?



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Sometimes my cat sleeps sideways all body extended in bed, sometimes she's actually stretched. There are times when she sleeps belly down. and sometimes she rolls into a furry ball with her head tucked in.

Can you tell something about your cat depending on the position he/she sleeps?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine sleeps in lots of funky positions. All stretched out, curled into a ball, bent around backwards, etc.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I think you can tell sometimes, from a cat's sleeping position, whether they're really relaxed and trusting or not. For instance, my foster kittens, because they have been raised from day one in a very gentle and loving environment, fall asleep anywhere and in any position. Like, on their backs in the middle of the floor! :lol: You can pick them up while they're sleeping, and they hardly flinch.

But their mom, and our other cat, who were both rescued as strays, are a little more tense. They stretch out when they are sleeping, but they are not really as relaxed, and will freak if you surprise them out of a sleep.


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Mine sleeps in a lot of positions, soemtimes curled up and sometimes laying like what we all call 'road kill' where she's on her back with her front paws on her chest and her back legs stretched out. Whenever I pet her she make a 'mrrrrrow' sound and sleepily look at me before starting to purr


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've read that a cat will sleep or lie curled in a ball to conserve warmth and will streach out when they are warm to keep cool. It seems to have some truth in it. After sleeping for hours on her heated bed, Kitty will streach out her whole body and sleep that way for a while. Also, on the hottest days in summer Kitty will lay streached out on the floor (the coolest place in the house).


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I also saw that on a TV show about cats. They said it's all about body temperature. When they lay in the "meatloaf" position with their paws all tucked in it's to keep warm.


----------

